# Italian 00 Flour



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I just got bit by the Neopolitan pizza bug. Did an online search for "00" and got several hits. Can anyone out there recommend a particular brand?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Not familiar with such a thing,
what is it? a fine flour, bread, semolina?
thanks


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It appears to be the Italian version or origination of all purpose flour with protein clocking in at a range of 10 - 12%. I really don't know what the "00" represents. Yet "00" IS the flour recommended for Neopolitain pizza crusts.

The King Arthur version of "00" has a protein content of 8.5%. Go figure.

HELP me out of this confusion, someone.

Kyle? Cchiu?


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

hi kokopuffs. As far as I remember, '00' flour is a highly refined all purpose flour with a relatively low protein content. I think the range is usually between 8% and 11% -- there are different types of '00' made for different purposes. I have a bag from Molini Pizzuti which is 9.5%.

An example of the range of characteristics is here

--lamington


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Well, as far as Neopolitan pizza dough is concerned, what is the preferred protein content of the 00 flour: 8%, 12%? Big difference therein.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

00 is the best flour for own made pasta although if you contact dickvegas im sure he will have a stack of info.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Do you have a website to offer?


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Kokopuffs, sorry i should be more specific. Dickvegas is a member of cheftalk so you can send him a message. regards.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

hi k.,

according to Italian law, 00 is the most refined white wheat flour, which must give an ashes percentage lower than 0.50% (hope this makes sense in English). Single 0 flour must have less than 0.80% ashes. Although gluten and proteins aren't specified, of course 00 flour has the lowest protein content (generally between 8 and 9%) which makes it very weak, yet not the best for bread and other leavened doughs. Italian bakeries and Pizzerie generally use blends of 00 and stronger flours, American or Canadian, sometimes adding also a small amount of durum semolina.
As for Pizza dough, it isn't supposed to be made with a very strong, high protein flour mix as it shouldn't rise up a lot. I must say, however, that I generally use pure Manitoba flour as I love both its texture and taste. The only issue is that Pizza made with high gluten flours is wonderful as soon as it comes out the oven, but becomes chewy in a very short time. So, if you expect to have leftovers, better increasing 00 flour ratio:chef: 

Pongi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks, Pongi.

Just an FYI but when it comes to bread, higher ash translates into a darker crust.

For information on MANITOBA FLOUR, visit GOOGLE.COM to inquire there. But I believe it to be a soft wheat flour base on the scant information that I perused.


----------



## miele (Mar 31, 2004)

kokopuffs -- Did you buy the 00 flour? If so, can I ask from where? I also did a search for this flour and found 2 places in the US; one sells cases only and the other is in NY. I'm spending 3X the price of the flour for shipping!

Anyone else have ideas on where to find this flour?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nope, because I'm preparing to move from the wretched town of Denver. But I think that 00 flour can be purchased at King Arthur.


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

Besides King Arthur, the Italian groceries and delis around here (in Massachusetts) carry little 1kg bags - can't remember what I paid for mine.


----------



## len123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Been poking around about this topic myself. What I've found are some discrepancies about protein content. Some say it's higher, some say lower. If it's for pizza it would make sense to be a higher protein, to make it rise less. From the ochef website "In Italy, flour is classified either as 1, 0, or 00, and refers to how finely ground the flour is and how much of the bran and germ have been removed. _Doppio zero_ is the most highly refined and is talcum-powder soft." Wondering if you took a high protein product and ran it through a food processor for a bit to make it finer. That shouldn't change the protein content.


----------

